# A wheel wright's shop



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I've probably watched 25 of this fellows videos and he's a totally awesome woodworker, blacksmith and machinist!
See what you think ........


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

coming from a long line of craftsmen in my family,
I totally admire these guys that have so many skills.
thanks for sharing !!

.

.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You Tube naysayers ......*

These are the kind of videos that I learn so much from on You Tube. This fellow has combined about 5 skill sets in his profession, welding, lathe hand machinist, metalurgist, wagon design, wood worker, and because he works alone, he has come up with ways to lift these very heavy hubs and wheels around the shop. I'm always impressed with his calm and creative approach to building and rebuilding wagons and wheels. :smile2:


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

My family and I ran across a wheelwright in central Tennessee, between Monterrey and Crossville, off US 70, if I recall correctly. He had an ancient mortising machine run with rubber belts. A tour of his barn/shop revealed a complete woodworking shop and paint room. He further stated he has done restorations for major museums across the country. IMHO, a true craftsman!
I have to agree- Youtube can be a great resource for many things. One has to be careful with woodworking, etc., as safety isn't displayed in some videos. But, again, some are hilarious!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I subscribed to that one, I love watching people who really know what they are doing. Reminds me of when I was a kid and going in the blacksmiths shop back up home.

Watching some of the videos of the things people do working on cars now days blows my mind. I am rebuilding the engine in our car and it is amazing how some people show others how stupid they are, lol.


----------



## homestd (Aug 24, 2018)

Love that band saw. Did anyone catch the size of his thrust bearing? I used to work on one just a little larger than that. That saw would cut anything.Thanks for the post woodnthings.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Woodnthings, Thanks for posting...I watched his videos for about 3 hours. Very informative.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

BigJim, there was a blacksmith shop across the road from our farm in Shadeville, OH. His name was Butch Rollins. Never forget my father taking something to him and watching him "heat and beat."


----------

